# Planning permissions - understanding them



## Setanta12 (5 May 2013)

My second thread of the evening, and both are related.

What does it matter whether, if it matters whether a planning permission was a) applied for, or b) granted within the last 5 years ?

I think I noted some granted for 10 years - so where did the 5 years category come from ?

(I should add that it could be purely  a South Dublin County Council thing on their website to help people searching)

What are the usual timeframes for planning permissions ? Do they lapse, and are void after their expiration -  or upon resubmission, will they ordinarily be re-granted ?

What if a developer has gone into receivership and the land sold by the Receivers - is the clock still ticking on the planning permission ?  Or if the landowner is declaring bankruptcy in the States (at the time of writing) ?


----------



## lowCO2design (6 May 2013)

Kildavin said:


> My second thread of the evening, and both are related.
> 
> What does it matter whether, if it matters whether a planning permission was a) applied for, or b) granted within the last 5 years ?
> 
> ...


just a quick response..
(a/b): planning must be complete or to certain prescribed stage within the allotted time frame. 
1.  please show us this one.
2.  don know. i suppose if you need/want to build, you will within 5 years - having an open ended  period for construction would be hard to manage, given changing develop  plans, building regs etc.
3. 5 years
4. yes generally void after 5 years - there is a facility in most cases to extend the period for a further 3 years, but this must be done prior to the permission running out.
5. a new application is a new application and as such is applicant & site specific - so nothing is guaranteed
6. yes
7. as above - still ticking (the site that has planning, the developers status has little to do with it)


----------



## threebedsemi (6 May 2013)

Another thing to add to LowCO2design's response which might clarify things a bit more for you - a planning permission pertains to land, not the applicant. 

The five years is the standard statutory time limit for a planning permission, and is stated in planning law. If you are asking why is it five years instead of five and a half, I don't know except that it has been historically seen as a reasonable timeframe within which to complete a development.

It is possible to apply for a 10 year permission for certain large or specialist projects (i.e. infastructural projects, etc.) where it is reasonable to assume that the project will not be substantially complete within 5 years, but these are uncommon. 

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

